# Hey guys and girls



## jakegliddon (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey guys I'm Jake gliddon and I'm moving to Dubai in a few months to work there as a personal trainer in fitness first. I'm 19 ( 20 on the 25th) and was wondering what life is like and what living costs are like, virtually everything is covered apart from food and drink I get my own 2 bed apartment taken out my salary. One last thing is 12000+ aed a month a good salary. 
Cheers
Jake gliddon


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

How much will the deduction be for your accommodation? What area will you be living in? Which mall is your gym in? Will you get transport to and from your gym? I saw you had posted the breakdown of your salary on another post and it's not guaranteed. Your guaranteed is quite low. I think you would be contracted to work a six-day week, which means you would be working at least eight hours a day and will probably need to work more in order to achieve the AED 12K you mention.


----------



## Lauriefit (Oct 3, 2011)

jakegliddon said:


> Hey guys I'm Jake gliddon and I'm moving to Dubai in a few months to work there as a personal trainer in fitness first. I'm 19 ( 20 on the 25th) and was wondering what life is like and what living costs are like, virtually everything is covered apart from food and drink I get my own 2 bed apartment taken out my salary. One last thing is 12000+ aed a month a good salary.
> Cheers
> Jake gliddon


Hi Jake,
I was offered the same than you, and normaly suppose to fly overthere in few weeks now, but if have read those previous posts regarding FF, 2800 Dhms, it is deff not enough to live of, Dubai is extremly expenssif, so??
That is why I am so confused,and still thinking about more carefully, cose, apparently the minimum to make sure live out there, is 8000 dhms, by experience, I don't want to be squizzed as a lemon, and not be able to have an happy and healthy life.
I don't mind to work a lot, I realy do like traning people, but personnaly we must have a balance, time to work, time off, anyway, it is an amazing opportunity, but need more garanties, hope some other PTs who are working there could give us some fresh up dates, to know better what it s realy like......
Have a good lucke, maby see you there, 

Cheers, Lauriefit.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

there reason why FF is hiring PT's overseas is because they recently changed their comission scheme making it nearly impossible for the trainers to earn a good living without having to work very long hours, basically now they need to work more to earn less. FF has acquired a reputation around here for having very overworked and very underpaid trainers which is probably the reason why they find themelves in the position of having to bring people from overseas, Dubai based trainers know the reality and nobody wants to work for them. I know someone who worked for FF and is currently in a legal dispute, along with some other trainers, to try to recover some money that they have not got paid. They all worked at one of the most popular locations. 

Do not take the job unless you really have no better options in UK and if you do just be prepared to work a lot, not get paid comissions on time, etc.

I am very surprised they offered you a 2 bedroom flat and I have the feeling they are not telling you the whole story. With how many people will you be sharing this 2 bedroom flat? Where is it located? Is it furnished? How much salary will they take away for rent?

I know you've said you have accepted the offer but you are still on time to ask lots of questions and bail out if you are not satisfied with the answers.


----------



## Lauriefit (Oct 3, 2011)

Many thanks Dizzy,
that is realy helpfull, cose I have try to ask question by email, and mail, NO ANSWERS, they do not reply to you, and it does not surpprise me, that is exactlly what I though.
Cheers, Lauriefit.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Lauriefit said:


> Many thanks Dizzy,
> that is realy helpfull, cose I have try to ask question by email, and mail, NO ANSWERS, they do not reply to you, and it does not surpprise me, that is exactlly what I though.
> Cheers, Lauriefit.


Try calling them over the phone and see how that goes. I am very glad you took the time to do your research, good job  Dubai as you say is very expensive. I can totally understand that a young PT from UK would be super excited at the oportunity of coming to work here, but it can't be at the cost of your hapiness and well being unless you really have NO CHOICE. FF should be your last resort, not your 'First'!!!


----------



## jakegliddon (Oct 6, 2011)

hey guys hanks for getting back to me,

the guy who ive been mailing at ff seems very genuine, and he is british as well, so i guess maybe because of that i got alot of trust in him, he said the accommodation "could" be shared dependant on whether anyone else is requiring it at the time, he didnt specify the area either. It also costs 1000 aed which comes out of the base salary of 4000 aed. included in the 1000 aed is bus transport to and from ff. i have no problem putting the hours in to have a decent life, as here in exeter, where i currently live, if i want to be a pt i would have to be self employed as no gym is recruiting anywhere in devon atm. im going to mail him about the area. 

thanks anymore input would be appriciated, 

Jake Gliddon


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

jakegliddon said:


> hey guys hanks for getting back to me,
> 
> the guy who ive been mailing at ff seems very genuine, and he is british as well, so i guess maybe because of that i got alot of trust in him, he said the accommodation "could" be shared dependant on whether anyone else is requiring it at the time, he didnt specify the area either. It also costs 1000 aed which comes out of the base salary of 4000 aed. included in the 1000 aed is bus transport to and from ff. i have no problem putting the hours in to have a decent life, as here in exeter, where i currently live, if i want to be a pt i would have to be self employed as no gym is recruiting anywhere in devon atm. im going to mail him about the area.
> 
> ...


ask him how many people 'could' the accomodation be shared with. You don't want to find out later that they are planning to get 8 people in there or something like that.

Another word of advice, don't just intrinsically trust him because he's British too!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I think it would also be a good idea just to see how many hours you are contracted to work over how many days per week and also how many hours on top of that he would estimate you would need to work to earn the AED 12k. Would you have to pay for the water and electricity in the accommodation?


----------



## Lauriefit (Oct 3, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Try calling them over the phone and see how that goes. I am very glad you took the time to do your research, good job  Dubai as you say is very expensive. I can totally understand that a young PT from UK would be super excited at the oportunity of coming to work here, but it can't be at the cost of your hapiness and well being unless you really have NO CHOICE. FF should be your last resort, not your 'First'!!!


I have tryed to call, via Shype, but it doesn't work, so I have to use my mobile, and cost me a fortune, but I ll see, how i ll manage it.
But as he said, and it is mentioned in my contract, 48h a week and more if it is needed, and accomodation could be provide for at least the 3 first months, and may have to share it with other people, effectively, they arrange a mini bus, to pick up you, and you are normaly suppose to work 6 days a week.
So, when I read my contrat, salary things , to me it is not clear enough, and another thing is you have a close of Non concurenciality, in anywhere in UAE, so you can't work for another Gym or devellope your own PT business, lets say you want to open your own PT sessions, Group PT, or others training sesssions, and work independently, you can't.
I understand that, cose they pay for evrything, so quite normal, but the thing is, if you can't live properly, and they won't care of it, you won't be able to get any other incomes, because of it, you just have to leave and back home, and the close is effective for one year, it was one of my question, ( still waiting the answere), does that mean that you can't work for another Fitness club in the UAE ONLY, or does that close is efficient to others countries?
So, that's taff, imagine you got a better offer overther, more freedom, and F....k, you can't accepte because of that close, you are stuck with them for 2years, or less if you decide to leave them at your cost, the return tiket they pay for is only available untill you finish your 2years.

Anyway, I have been through so may ussues with companies, last was in a 5 stars Hotel in London, working 40 houres a week, and get payed 7£ per hours on the gym floor, and per PT a % of 40£ 1h session or % of a 20£ for 30 mins session,and that money, was a commission, payed evry months, so, on 40£ I got only 8£, and 20£ was around 3-4£, just bull****, so that is why, I don't want to be in the same situatin, or even worste.
Thanks, have a nice day.
Lauriefit.


----------



## jakegliddon (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey again guys the apartments are situated near the oasis shopping centre. Also I'm required to do fitness instructor jobs like sign people up etc also I have to do 5 pt sessions a day which works out to be 120 sessions plus a month as stated above. Now I'm used to doing all this for 400£ a month over here with out commission, also any classes I take as I have a lot of qualifications in gym classes like circuits, studio cycling etc I get those on commission too. 

Again any comments appreciated


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I hate to be so negative and I am taking it you've never been here have you? Do you know which gym you will be in? Do you know how many square meters, numbers and types of machines, etc? Do you know what sort of membership the gym you are going to work in has? Numbers, nationalities? How are you going to get new members if you are working six days a week? Do you have a target? What happens if you don't achieve it? Laurie mentioned you don't get a flight home if you don't complete the two years. Are there any other penalties if you don't complete the two years? He also mentioned non-competition clauses. I hate to say this but I think you need to be very wary. Have you discussed this with your parents?


----------



## jakegliddon (Oct 6, 2011)

I've sent asking about all that, as for working six days a week that's for lead generation for for extra pt classes it's like being self employed back here, but at least I'm guaranteed some income, I'm gonna be living alone also. As for my parents there behind me and so is my fiancée. It all sounds fine to me, but why should I be wary has anyone here worked for ff or even know really what there like, I know home here PTs there are respected but it seems that isn't the case over there as of know I'm really confused, but I got nothing to loose as I would be dedicated to the gym I'm placed in and I would work myself silly. Anymore input would be appreciated


----------



## thriftybrit (Aug 5, 2011)

There has been some great advice on here which identified some of the pitfalls of this offer.

With limited resources I think you would be raving mad to move to the UAE for two years for this sort of money. What you describe is slave labour and if your benefits are at the pessemistic end of the possible range you described you would have little or no life at all and you would be taking a great risk.

Listen to what people on here are saying. If people were keen to have you come to the UAE to work for them they would be contacting you rather than you having difficulty contacting them.

Having said all that I am all for learning from our mistakes and this would therefore be a valuable learning experience I think, but I think you will be learning lessons you dont really want to learn the hard way.

Give it a wide berth.


----------



## elarmali (Sep 21, 2011)

You are not allowed to come home for two years? Am I reading that right? And what about your fiancé? Are you two going to be apart for two years?!?! That is a very long time to be apart from somebody you love. You really prepared to do that?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Jake, the thing is that when you have very little, something like this will seem to be the answer to all your dreams. The money they talk about seems like a lot but it's not and, again, it's not guaranteed. There are many companies here who are unscrupulous when they employ staff. They inflict penalties of various natures. Put it this way, if something goes wrong at home, you can walk away AND you have all sorts of legislation to back you up legally. Here, you won't have that. One question you should also ask them is if you will hold your own passport. You have asked, and quite rightly so, about FF's reputation as an employer or if anyone knows anyone working for them. Why don't you ask FF to put you in contact with a couple of PTs working for them (say it's so you can make some 'friends' before you get here or something like that). It will be interesting to see if they will do that for you. But, I do recall some of the posters on this thread, and others, saying they do not have a good reputation as an employer.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

jakegliddon said:


> I've sent asking about all that, as for working six days a week that's for lead generation for for extra pt classes it's like being self employed back here, but at least I'm guaranteed some income, I'm gonna be living alone also. As for my parents there behind me and so is my fiancée. It all sounds fine to me, but why should I be wary has anyone here worked for ff or even know really what there like, I know home here PTs there are respected but it seems that isn't the case over there as of know I'm really confused, but I got nothing to loose as I would be dedicated to the gym I'm placed in and I would work myself silly. Anymore input would be appreciated


As I said a couple of times already, I know someone who worked for them for around 2.5 years and things ended up in a legal dispute due to them NOT PAYING THE PT'S THE MONEY THEY (her and 2 other PT's) HAD EARNED.

If that doesn't make you wary then I don't know what else will. You keep asking for 'input' but quite frankly I'm not too sure you are actually taking on board the input that has been given to you already by several forum members. Probably because you already decided to go ahead. 

Good luck.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

gulfnews : Fitness First trainers struggle with payment delays

Article is a year old but is worth noting that this was also BEFORE FF changed the comission earing scheme to make it even HARDER for their trainers to earn decent money.

BTW read the comments on the article.


----------



## jakegliddon (Oct 6, 2011)

I am absorbing everything but I'm going on the research I've done my self on ff in the middle east, and a few months after that article landmark group, and it's investor arm, landmark investments bought out the ff franchise from the previous owners, and as from the research I have done after that point I have seen anyone being not payed on time etc. It not that I'm not taking anything in it's just that from the research I've done they seem to be all good now.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

It appears that this thread is a bit pointless. You have asked for peoples input, which has almost unanimously been negative, however you just ignore it. So what was the point of your original question. 
Put it in perspective are you coming to a foreign country to work at least 6 days a week with no chance of saving any money on a very strict contract for a company whose reputation in this region is not very good for about 500 quid a month? 
Your living in Exeter at the moment and you are moving to somewhere where life can be quite a bit more expensive. Basically to summarise what most of the posters on this thread have said more simply, we think you`d be nuts to accept this offer, but what would we know we only live here.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Felixtoo2 said:


> It appears that this thread is a bit pointless. You have asked for peoples input, which has almost unanimously been negative, however you just ignore it. So what was the point of your original question.
> Put it in perspective are you coming to a foreign country to work at least 6 days a week with no chance of saving any money on a very strict contract for a company whose reputation in this region is not very good for about 500 quid a month?
> Your living in Exeter at the moment and you are moving to somewhere where life can be quite a bit more expensive. Basically to summarise what most of the posters on this thread have said more simply, we think you`d be nuts to accept this offer, but what would we know we only live here.


Completely agree. I was going to reply earlier to his last post, but is beyond pointless.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Felixtoo2 said:


> It appears that this thread is a bit pointless. You have asked for peoples input, which has almost unanimously been negative, however you just ignore it. So what was the point of your original question.
> Put it in perspective are you coming to a foreign country to work at least 6 days a week with no chance of saving any money on a very strict contract for a company whose reputation in this region is not very good for about 500 quid a month?
> Your living in Exeter at the moment and you are moving to somewhere where life can be quite a bit more expensive. Basically to summarise what most of the posters on this thread have said more simply, we think you`d be nuts to accept this offer, but what would we know we only live here.


I second this - Living on the package on offer is almost impossible. The 2 bed apartment on offer will definatley be shared with several other people. Life out here isnt as what people in the UK actually believe it to be.....

Please take people's input seriously, you are basically gambling on the 3 legged horse to win the grand national!


----------



## thriftybrit (Aug 5, 2011)

Dozza

I have done some research and in 1987 a three legged horse called "Crapdeal" did indeed win the grand national, in fact I read somewhere but I can't remember where that a two legged horse won it in 1937.

There are none so blind as those who will not see, and I fear JG will not see, such is life. 

Look on the brightside, at least JG will have 5 minutes of fame in the Gulfnews and there aren't many who can say that.


----------



## AB-Fit (Oct 10, 2011)

Interesting thread.

I just accepted a job with a gym/spa in Dubai and was concerned about my earnings but FF just seems ridiuculous. Fortunately I got mine through an English friend so took some of the worry out of it. 

Whilst the pay isnt amazing (more than FF and without housing deductions) I can work as a PT straight away and double my monthly basic. The basic isn't great but then I do get a free appartment with no bills, food and travel allowance, and a flight home each year... so my outgoings won't be massive anyway.

I should be starting in about 2 weeks


----------



## fitnesstrainer (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi All,

I've recently received a job offer from Fitness First as a personal trainer. The offer comprises of living accommodation, and up to 4000 DHS per month (£700), which is due to commence in November. I was encouraged to accept this offer as I was advised I'd secure regular clients due to my experience in mixed martial arts (BJJ, *****, Greco Wrestling, Thai Boxing, Boxing etc). However, after researching this and other forums, I've got a couple of concerns:

Firstly, can any current personal trainers working for fitness first confirm there is a market for such MMA clientele? Also, I've been advised that accommodation is subject to submitting your passport upon check in, is there any truth in this? And finally, does the accommodation consist of multiple bunk beds within small two bed room apartments?

Any information or advice would be much appreciated, thanks

FT.


----------



## Sellbydate (Oct 23, 2011)

fitnesstrainer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've recently received a job offer from Fitness First as a personal trainer. The offer comprises of living accommodation, and up to 4000 DHS per month (£700), which is due to commence in November. I was encouraged to accept this offer as I was advised I'd secure regular clients due to my experience in mixed martial arts (BJJ, *****, Greco Wrestling, Thai Boxing, Boxing etc). However, after researching this and other forums, I've got a couple of concerns:
> 
> ...


Hi, I'm in a similar boat and have read the responses on here. The comments regarding the legal case is are not really relevant as they do refer to the previous owners of fitness first that were in financial difficulty. The 4000 a month is not enough to live on unless you are a monk! Regarding the accommodation, I think it's 3 or 4 to a room so don't expect to stay there long term and should only be considered a temporary arrangement until you get settled with the job. Not sure about the passports but I'm pretty sure it's illegal for companies to hold onto passports in UAE unless you are a labour/servants.


----------



## Akhils39 (Aug 31, 2011)

jakegliddon said:


> Hey guys I'm Jake gliddon and I'm moving to Dubai in a few months to work there as a personal trainer in fitness first. I'm 19 ( 20 on the 25th) and was wondering what life is like and what living costs are like, virtually everything is covered apart from food and drink I get my own 2 bed apartment taken out my salary. One last thing is 12000+ aed a month a good salary.
> Cheers
> Jake gliddon


I would say "Don't take the job."
Caz you can find similar job with almost the same or higher pay any where in the world.
The Dubai weather is at its worst during the summer months which is the period from June until September. Even local Dubai residents try to escape the Dubai weather by taking long holidays abroad.*You can find better job in your country with higher pay. 
Or
Do you love being an expat?


----------



## Akhils39 (Aug 31, 2011)

thriftybrit said:


> ............but I can't remember where that a two legged horse won it in 1937.


Strange!!. Never heard something like that before.


----------



## amyhackleyjones (Mar 21, 2012)

*landmark group*

Hi,
i am currently interviewing with the landmark group as a buyer and wanted to know what peoples experience is of working for them from a buying persepective?
Any info would be gratefully received


----------



## fitness94 (Jan 4, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone on this thread ended up accepting the offer at fitness first and how are you getting on?


----------



## Eviebell (Jun 14, 2009)

Did this guy seriously take up that job offer? Or has he for bricks in his head? That's disgraceful. Sounds like a con to me. 
I'll give him two weeks if he is stupid enough to take it which, I hope for his same he is not!


----------

